# was sind arrays???



## Montz (25. Mai 2001)

ich habe in meinem php buch etwas über arrays gelesen! blicke aber noch nicht so ganz durch! kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Quentin (26. Mai 2001)

arrays sind textfelder

ein string zum beispiel ist ein *array of character*

der vorteil von arrays ist das du jedes einzelne element per index ansprechen kannst...

zum beispiel der 3.buchstabe vom string (array) "test" wäre das "*s*"

ist natürlich nicht auf strings bzw. zeichen begrenzt... es gibt auch arrays mit zahlen und natürlich noch mehrdimensionale arrays :#

aber ich denke meine erklärung reicht für den anfang, ich will dich ja nicht verwirren 

is leider das php/asp forum hier, sonst würd ich dir ein "*C*" beispiel posten ...

hope that helps
gruß


----------



## Dunsti (30. Mai 2001)

Array's sind Variablenfelder. Über einen Index kann man dann die einzelnen Variablen ansprechen:

ein Beispiel in PHP:


```
$obst[0] = "banane";
$obst[1] = "apfel";
$obst[2] = "kirsche";
$obst[3] = "birne";
for ($x, $x < 3, $x++) {
     echo $obst[$x]."\n;
}
```
gibt nacheinander "banane", "apfel", "kirsche" und "birne" aus.

Sinn macht das Ganze, wenn Du zum Beispiel über die Variable *$HTTP_POSTVARS* die Eingaben eines Formulars auswerten willst. *$HTTP_POSTVARS[0]* enthält dann den Inhalt des ersten Formularfeldes, *$HTTP_POSTVARS[1]* den Inhalt des zweiten Feldes, usw.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Yann2007 (2. Juli 2007)

hm man könnte auch sagen ein array ist ein ordner von variablen bzw ein ordner von einträgen. in ein array können unendlich viele werte bzw variablen eingelagert werden und beliebig wieder ausgelesen werden. allerdings ist beim auslesen wichtig das php immer mit dem wert 0 für den wert 1 startet. d.h die einträge 1-10 liest man mit 0-9 aus!

mfg


----------



## Flex (2. Juli 2007)

Muss man unbedingt 6 Jahre alte Threads hochholen?


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Juli 2007)

Nein, muss man bei leibe nicht...


----------

